# Glue issue, or it could be the printer...



## midwestce (Mar 25, 2010)

Here is the issue as it has been explained to me. I am NOT the printer, just the person that wants to fix the problem.

Originally we were using a spray glue on the platens for both transfers and tees. The screen printer said that the spray glue was too sticky.

We switched to liquid glue (not just because of this reason) and now when we flash the transfer (it's a tri-color camo piece), the paper shrinks and the liquid glue ends up drying out quickly. We're using a heat gun/dryer on it now, but it's not cost effective to have someone stand there using the gun on the transfers to have them dry properly while the printer waits for it to dry.

Any solutions?


----------



## CastandBlast (Mar 28, 2009)

HI maybe try a different spray glue some are tackier then others...


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You're not the printer but you keep using the pronoun "we" and I'm confused about your role. 

Bircan uses little metal tabs made from old floppies to hold his paper, you might try that.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t107388.html


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Vacuum platten.


----------



## jcdsog (Dec 10, 2007)

i used some spray from lawsons before. but that was for tees. but it kept tacky for a while.


----------

